# DEF Tank Heater Removal



## LulzT1 (Aug 24, 2015)

There's a few DEF heater replacement videos now but this one is definitely better than the one I referenced the other week. Went to top off the tank before a road trip and lifted the mat to find a swimming pool of urea in the trunk lol I think the tiny o-ring fell off during the swap 😅 luckily I had an extra!


----------

